# howdy



## digital1118 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi people! My name is Diana. i'm just a general tech person. i just do what they tell me to do...and learn how to do it if i don't already know. I work with a professional theatre company cause my school's theatre sucks. just wanted to say hi!


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi and Welcome. 

Hope you find this site a big help on info and a fun place to chat. 

wolf


----------

